# World of Wacraft Ruckelt mit max Details



## Spherre08 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo World of Warcraft Ruckelt in Full HD + max Details 

Mein PC:

Prozessor:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3,2Ghz

Mainboard:
Asus P5Q-E

Arbeitsspeicher:
3,5GB DDR2 800

Festplatte(n):
Samsung HD502IJ | Samsung HM400JI

Grafikkarte:
XFX GTX260 896MB

Sound:
Onboard

Betriebssystem:
Windows 7 x64


Spiele auf 1920x1080 mit max. Details, jedoch ruckelt es sehr stark und ich meine es lief mit meiner 8800GT mit selben Settings flüssig früher.

Ist das normal?
So schwach ist ja mein Rechner auch nicht und Addons habe ich alle gelöscht.

FPS teilweise 15!
CPU-Auslastung wow.exe => 50-55%
Graka-Auslastung => 20-50%


LG


----------



## kress (21. Juni 2010)

Mach mal die Schattenqualität weiter runter. So auf etwas unter Mittel.
Das zieht ordentlich Leistung.
Wie siehts mit der Ram-Auslastung aus?
WoW gönnt sich recht viel bei mir.
1280x1024 max Settings und  Schatten etwas runter hab ich ins. 3,1gb Auslastung, da wirds auch etwas knapp.
Hab nen Phenom II x4 955 und ne 4850 und durchgänig die 60fps, egal wo.


----------



## Cinnayum (21. Juni 2010)

Hast du mal den CPU-Kühler und den von der GraKa entstaubt?

Gerade in den Sommermonaten wirkt sich das schnell aus.
Die CPU von meiner Freundin kam auch nach ner Weile immer ins Throttling, weil die Kühlung nicht mehr ausreichte.


----------



## Spherre08 (21. Juni 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Mach mal die Schattenqualität weiter runter. So auf etwas unter Mittel.
> Das zieht ordentlich Leistung.
> Wie siehts mit der Ram-Auslastung aus?
> WoW gönnt sich recht viel bei mir.
> ...




Also Ram-Auslastung ist nicht wirklich groß gesamtes System 2,40GB 



> Hast du mal den CPU-Kühler und den von der GraKa entstaubt?
> 
> Gerade in den Sommermonaten wirkt sich das schnell aus.
> Die CPU von meiner Freundin kam auch nach ner Weile immer ins Throttling, weil die Kühlung nicht mehr ausreichte.




Sind Sauber erst Freitag wieder gereinigt 

Temp von der Graka: 60-65°C
Temp von CPU: 45-55°C



Nur mich wundert das es mal besser lief (mit der 8800GT hatte ich min. 25FPS, was grundlegendes am OS oder Software wurde nicht verändert (bis auf den aktuellsten Nvidia WHQL Treiber)


LG


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Juni 2010)

Frag mal im Wow Technik Forum nach, vieleicht kriegst du von nem Blauen ne Antwort.


----------



## Spherre08 (21. Juni 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Frag mal im Wow Technik Forum nach, vieleicht kriegst du von nem Blauen ne Antwort.



Okay ich kanns ja mal Probieren


----------



## kress (24. Juni 2010)

Also bei mir lags an dem Addon Carthographer.


----------



## Spherre08 (8. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Also bei mir lags an dem Addon Carthographer.




Lag an Kaspersky 2011 

Hab jetzt wieder 2010 drauf und es läuft


----------

